

Whose Tweets matter most? A startup measuring influence. - nikete
http://www.technologyreview.com/communications/25955

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Single page without the annoying ads:

[http://www.technologyreview.com/printer_friendly_article.asp...](http://www.technologyreview.com/printer_friendly_article.aspx?id=25955&channel=communications&section=)

